# Dragon Fursuit Without Fur?



## Amethiste (Feb 16, 2015)

Has anyone made such a Thing?

I'm considering such a thing for my own suit but would like to know if anyone else has done it before and if they have any tips/lessons learned to share.

Ideally I'd like to make a Clockwork Creature grade of suit, but without the obvious high cost.

any helpful advice is appreciated.

Here are a Few Details I have figured out so-far on what I want my suit to be like but note they arent set in stone just yet, I will refine them until I start to make the suit.

Species: Dragon, Western-Hybrid Anthropomorphic with softer almost human like features.
Primary Fabric: Not sure yet but thinking a Pleather like fabric with appropriate Patterning, open to other ideas.
Body Features: Human like anatomical shape but with Dragon Skin & traits, realistic textured horns (thinking of only using 2 or 3 horns), might use 3D LED Eyes and modified Nikomimi ears, Working jaw, tail & wings (could a Nikomimi be made to work the tail & wings?:idea, considering integrating a cooling system and a camel back system.

Apparel Options: considering an Armour set of sorts but have not decided yet & am open to other ideas.

that is about all i have figured out so-far but I am open to any other interesting ideas/suggestions.

thanks! ^.^


----------



## Aeveirra509 (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes, I am making one!
my sona is a Dragoness, but hers scales resemble feathers. So i am using that. By weaving feathers to a full body suit. It can be done, Though I have yet to see any fursuit like mine.


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm thinking more of a Leathery/Snakeskin look with Scale Armour myself.


----------



## KyrenV (Feb 16, 2015)

Sounds doable, and very interesting actually, would love to see this done!


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 16, 2015)

hm, if i could find a pleather/similar appearance of fabric this color & pattern that would work.

http://i62.tinypic.com/2s7f6du.jpg


----------



## DamienBlackPaw (Feb 17, 2015)

I found pleather at a Joanns in my area. It was on sale. I found brown at first for a cosplay project. Then I found black. I don't know if you could find it in the pattern your looking for. But I know solid colors can be found. Could always surf the web for it. Or shop around nearby fabric stores in area. 

But I love the way your plan sounds. Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2015)

Fleece is good for beginners to work with if you aren't used to doing dragons and such, and you can add scale patterns using worbla and/or funfoam. For Faux leather, it takes a lot of work and you do have to have a machine for it.


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 17, 2015)

You could make scales out of leather piece by piece, then glue it all down to some fabric (or hand sew...), but that would be painfully time consuming. It would be like making chainmail one ring at a time. It would look great, though. Still, I second fleece.


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 17, 2015)

just found this at a local leather working shop (changed the color via photoshop just to see how it would look)

might work
http://i58.tinypic.com/vo8lk4.jpg

also had another idea much like yours Calemeyr, layer up the leather in scales over a lycra (or other fabric) base.


----------



## PhantomChicken (Feb 17, 2015)

Have you considered using latex over fabric? It gives the fabric a very leathery feel, and you can layer in other fabrics and even foam for additional texture as you go. Here's a sample of the last project I did with it a while back: Bridezilla- Bachelorette Party Dress


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 18, 2015)

PhantomChicken said:


> Have you considered using latex over fabric? It gives the fabric a very leathery feel, and you can layer in other fabrics and even foam for additional texture as you go. Here's a sample of the last project I did with it a while back: Bridezilla- Bachelorette Party Dress



Interesting idea, tricky part would be getting the latex layered on correctly...not to mention that if the latex had full coverage it would make the suit a sweatbox no matter how good of a cooling solution you have....


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 18, 2015)

Found this today https://www.interiormall.com/145639-798-Allie-Plum
main drawback though is it would likely be a fabric that would be excessively sweaty,  might also have risks of being unsafe if it gives off fumes....

I'm thinking now that a Padded Suit with a overlay of patterned lycra (possibly custom) and maybe with a latex texture would be the best idea.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## KyrenV (Feb 18, 2015)

Your alternative option sounds better to be honest.  While the link looks great texture wise, it most likely would be excessively sweaty.


----------



## Lusuni (Feb 18, 2015)

Calemeyr said:


> You could make scales out of leather piece by piece, then glue it all down to some fabric (or hand sew...), but that would be painfully time consuming. It would be like making chainmail one ring at a time. It would look great, though. Still, I second fleece.



Better yet maybe you could modify already made leather scale armor. Here is a Leather scale armor kit on Etsy. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/184884628/long-rounded-scale-armor-kit?ref=related-2


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 18, 2015)

yeah thats what I was thinking to, as nice as that texture looks it would be like wearing a sauna...

now to figure out head shape and design I have a fair bit of it figured out but I also want to do 3D Follow me Eyes (possibly LED Lit) and a working jaw.

the working jaw I haven't found any guides or videos on how most are made yet.


----------



## TatzelThess (Feb 18, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14214824/

^ My Toothless cosplay is fleece and metallic black fabric paint for the scales, if you need an option that's maybe a bit cheaper/not as hot as leather and stuff.  As a beginner myself I would say these were fairly beginner friendly materials as well.


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 18, 2015)

TatzelThess said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14214824/
> 
> ^ My Toothless cosplay is fleece and metallic black fabric paint for the scales, if you need an option that's maybe a bit cheaper/not as hot as leather and stuff.  As a beginner myself I would say these were fairly beginner friendly materials as well.



Nice, but not the kind of appearance I am looking to achieve.


----------



## Lusuni (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah, the leather would probably be super heavy and hard to shape a head out of too (But it would be so so badass). Good luck on making your suit!


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 19, 2015)

trying to decide what color of lycra to use for the base under the scales right now, primary color is going to be purple, thinking of doing part of the front in a grey or blue.


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh man, I would really not suggest wet-look fabrics or vinyl, it doesn't breathe at all. I'd go with a no-pill fleece, airbrush or drybrush on scale patterns or just general scale texturing, perhaps using a iridescent or metallic paint to imitate shiny scale material. But only do accents out of wet-look fabrics. They are not porous, and will turn your fursuit into a rubber suit of sweaty hell. 
unless you're into that, then go ahead, just drink a lot of water and don't stand in the sun too long lest you die.


Here's an example of a fleece fursuit: http://dia.critter.net/FuMingLung/SDC10006.JPG


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 19, 2015)

Keeroh said:


> Oh man, I would really not suggest wet-look fabrics or vinyl, it doesn't breathe at all. I'd go with a no-pill fleece, airbrush or drybrush on scale patterns or just general scale texturing, perhaps using a iridescent or metallic paint to imitate shiny scale material. But only do accents out of wet-look fabrics. They are not porous, and will turn your fursuit into a rubber suit of sweaty hell.
> unless you're into that, then go ahead, just drink a lot of water and don't stand in the sun too long lest you die.
> 
> 
> Here's an example of a fleece fursuit: http://dia.critter.net/FuMingLung/SDC10006.JPG



decided on doing lycra over a light padding with either latex or leather scales (back only).


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 19, 2015)

Just found this great video sires by Canine Hybrid on making fursuits.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVIs8VIirLw


----------



## PhantomChicken (Feb 20, 2015)

Amethiste said:


> decided on doing lycra over a light padding with either latex or leather scales (back only).



I like the idea. I speak from experience when I say that the latex suit is hot... Visually, it does the job really well. Physically... yeah, not the most comfortable thing to wear unless it's cold out... so doing a hybrid suit sounds like a great compromise. 

Also, bear in mind that when I say it's latex, I'm not talking about latex paint you buy from the paint store. It's the stuff they use to make rubber masks and props. It's great to use, but, unless you have garage space and a good breathing mask, it's not recommended. That said, if you're up for the challenge, check out this tutorial. That's where I got my start creating my suit.


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 20, 2015)

Yep I know which latex, used it once before on a stage prop I built for a show.

still 50/50 as to which I want to use latex or sewn on leather scales.
been to busy researching head designs lately, think i'll go for an articulated jaw, and following led lit glass eyes, and a realistic looking jaw set.

still undecided on how to do the rest and still working on the concept drawing (i'm not very fast at drawing & tend to be persnikity on detail  )


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 23, 2015)

Thought of another couple head features, Hair, not a whole lot of it but enough to accent the head, Undecided on color but will be just a little longer than shoulder length, and a small horn on the top of the end of the muzzle.

in all she is shaping up in my concept drawing to look quite like the Dragoness in my avatar in overall head shape but with the differences mentioned and different coloring scheme.
(don't ask me who drew my avatar I found it some time back on a random image search)


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 27, 2015)

Interesting looking fabric.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 28, 2015)

You can weft kanekelon to make the hair accent on you head, and trim and style it as desired. 

As for the suit, you've got some great suggestions so far! I am slowly (sooooo slowly) working on building scale mail sections for a dragon suit. It is pretty amazing for the 'scale' effect, but there are a few problems with it. Namely 1. it takes forever to make because you are literally making it with ring and scale maile, piece by tiny piece. 2. The completed suits will no doubt be quite heavy. Just the forearm and hand covers are several pounds each. So you better buff up if you want to wear scalemaile for any length of time.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 28, 2015)

You should message Paloh_Mino on Furaffinity,perhaps they'll give you some advice.
They do a lot of non-fur Dragon partials and such.


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 28, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> You should message Paloh_Mino on Furaffinity,perhaps they'll give you some advice.
> They do a lot of non-fur Dragon partials and such.



Thanks I'll do that.



Nataku said:


> You can weft kanekelon to make the hair accent on you head, and trim and style it as desired.
> 
> As for the suit, you've got some great suggestions so far! I am slowly (sooooo slowly) working on building scale mail sections for a dragon suit. It is pretty amazing for the 'scale' effect, but there are a few problems with it. Namely 1. it takes forever to make because you are literally making it with ring and scale maile, piece by tiny piece. 2. The completed suits will no doubt be quite heavy. Just the forearm and hand covers are several pounds each. So you better buff up if you want to wear scalemaile for any length of time.



Thanks for the tips


----------



## Amethiste (Mar 14, 2015)

Good Question, Visibility, which type has more usualy?

Tear Duct+Realistic Eyes, or Cartoony Eyes?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 15, 2015)

Amethiste said:


> Good Question, Visibility, which type has more usualy?
> 
> Tear Duct+Realistic Eyes, or Cartoony Eyes?



With my eyes [tear duct] it can be somewhat hard to see and you literally have to keep turning your head to make sure you don't run into anyone/anything with the blind spots you have,it's also really hard to estimate where somewhere is when they're trying to hug you or if they're talking to you straight on.
Cartoony [Buckram meterial,I could be spelling that wrong] has way better vision,I used to be a mascot for Great Wolf Lodge and all of their mascot outfits have the toony/buckram eyes.


----------



## Amethiste (Mar 15, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> With my eyes [tear duct] it can be somewhat hard to see and you literally have to keep turning your head to make sure you don't run into anyone/anything with the blind spots you have,it's also really hard to estimate where somewhere is when they're trying to hug you or if they're talking to you straight on.
> Cartoony [Buckram meterial,I could be spelling that wrong] has way better vision,I used to be a mascot for Great Wolf Lodge and all of their mascot outfits have the toony/buckram eyes.



thanks.

Main reason I ask is I will likely be mostly suiting without a handler and at least in my mind good vision would be a priority in that regard.


----------



## Nataku (Mar 15, 2015)

Suiting without a handler - are you doing this outside of con space? If so, bad idea. Just a forewarning.

Usually cartoon eyes have a wider field of vision, although the clarity of that vision is debatable depending upon what material was used - buckram, cut colander, etc. I personally don't care for the look of most cartoony suits as the eyes look dead to me. But that's all personally preference. Tear duct vision can be done with a wider field of view, as good, if not better than cartoony eyes - by extending the area of space the buckram covers. For example, look at some of BeastCub's newer stuff. Several of them have mesh covering the area directly in front of (traditional tear duct area) as well as the area underneath where the suit's eyes are placed. This gives these suits a much wider range of vision.

Here's a good close-up example - Fantasy Tiger
And here's what that looks like at usual viewing distance -  Another tiger, same concept
Notice how you can't really tell its there because you can paint the markings over it just like you would airbrush fur? I think it looks pretty nice, and coupled with a wider field of vision? I like what BeastCub is doing with this style.


----------



## Amethiste (Mar 15, 2015)

Likely only to suit at cons, possibly some furmeets if i find any in my area.

Here is a head I found that is similar in style to what I am planning to build: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15164828/

have yet to finalize the design, but am thinking of using a resin base for it.


----------



## CobaltTheDragon (Mar 15, 2015)

Amethiste said:


> Likely only to suit at cons, possibly some furmeets if i find any in my area.
> 
> Here is a head I found that is similar in style to what I am planning to build: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15164828/
> 
> have yet to finalize the design, but am thinking of using a resin base for it.



A Resin base is a good way to start for the kind of look you're going for.

Also, damn. That is a pretty well crafted cranium.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 15, 2015)

Amethiste said:


> thanks.
> 
> Main reason I ask is I will likely be mostly suiting without a handler and at least in my mind good vision would be a priority in that regard.



You're welcome.
As for no handler,you may want to be careful about that,even when I was a mascot I needed someone to tell me what was going on.


----------



## Amethiste (Mar 16, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> You're welcome.
> As for no handler,you may want to be careful about that,even when I was a mascot I needed someone to tell me what was going on.



hm, wonder if putting a small ccd & screen in a head to cover the largest blind spots might be an idea....


----------



## Goldammer (May 4, 2015)

hey I made a Godzilla head out of foam and liquid latex. might be something for your dragon?
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/16199899/


----------

